# Pancake necropsy results..*warning graphic photos*



## cyan (Feb 27, 2013)

I just had a necropsy done on an adult female pancake and thought I would share the results. 

History of not eating for 2 days. Otherwise, active, drinking and producing normal stool. Seen alive and walking at 8am, found deceased at 12pm the same day. Body was immediately frozen as it would be 2 weeks before vet was back in town to be able to do the necropsy. 

Necropsy results showed a 2 cm section of colon discolored and thickened. Once the colon was turned over, the underside showed very friable tissue with a small perforation. The inside of this section of colon was very dark in color and showed many fibrous layers that were easily peeled away. There was no evidence of a recent foreign body in or around the colon. There was also a large amount of bacteria filled free fluid in the entire body cavity. 

What that means is, she had probably ingested something up to or over a year ago that damaged her colon. Whatever this was, she was able to pass but her body had to repair the damage. In doing this it stayed inflamed and kept adding layers of tissue. Eventually= (2 weeks ago) a perforation developed in the colon and she began leaking feces into the body cavity. This was full of bacteria and she became septic. This is what killed her. 

He said he would only expect her to have lived maybe 2 days once she was septic. Had she not perforated the colon she would have eventually become obstructed and had the same end result. He said that had this problem been found before she was septic or obstructed, surgery would have been the only option. To resect that much of the distal colon would have been difficult and the odds would have been against her being able to recover at all. 

I hate that I no longer have this beautiful girl. I'm grateful to know that I didn't miss something and that more than likely, I could not have saved her even if we found this and did the surgery. Because of her, I now have a greater knowledge of the anatomy and inner workings of tortoises and hopefully after seeing this, you do too. 

Large, thickened area of the top side of the colon in center of photo. This is after removing the fluid, fat and cutting colon free of the body attachments. Note, bubble is from gas building up in the secum post-mortum. 





Underside of colon. Friable tissue where the perforation is. 




Thickened and discolored area inside of the colon.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It sucks loosing a pet.

Thank you for sharing the pictures. Its fascinating.


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugh. I'm so sorry you lost one of your beautiful babies, but thank you for the education.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so sorry for this tragic & sudden loss. 

Thank you for sharing the info and pictures.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so sorry this happened.
It's just heartbreaking.


----------



## kathyth (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost your girl!
My thoughts are with you.
ðŸŒºðŸŒº


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 27, 2013)

my heart breaks for you. i know how hard it is to loose one. so sorry.


----------



## sibi (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your loss with us and helping us understand what could happen to any of our torts.
I don't think if any of us could know what's happening to our torts until it's too late...that's what I learned from your loss. I truly feel for you.


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2013)

As you already know. I am so sorry. I am also glad you now know what happened and can be at ease.


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 27, 2013)

Such a tragic loss, thank you for the education..


----------



## EKLC (Feb 27, 2013)

Such a random and tragic thing. Sounds like she didn't have to go through a long and hard decline. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting and letting us all learn from your loss.


----------



## Laura (Feb 28, 2013)

did you Freeze or just keep cool before necropsy? that tissue looks like it was preserved well. I have always thought you should Not freeze. 
very sorry for the loss... nice to have answers tho.


----------



## cyan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you all. I miss her very much

I had to freeze her because my vet was out of town at a convention when she died. She was thawed in a cool water bath the morning of the necropsy. It's best not freeze them if you are sending out tissue samples or certain tests because freezing will compromise the tissue. I just wanted a gross necropsy done and was only looking for something obvious. I'm just relieved to have an answer now.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm am very thankful you shared the details/pictures with us. I can imagine its hard to lose your girl but relieving to know it isn't something you did.

This was very educational for me and again, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank to you and your Vet for the very informative post. I've seen this before too, but the foreign object was still in place, a hardwood thorn in a Manouria impressa. All losses are unwelcome and difficult. But your post has given further life to that individual. Will


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this information and photos-I had not seen the organs of a tortoise before.

Sorry you lost her, its hard regardless of cause.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you for showing these very educational photos. 

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry your loss.
Do you have a pic of her when she was doing well? Remember her life.


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Im very sorry for your loss. No matter what it's always difficult to lose these beautiful little creatures.


----------



## cyan (Mar 2, 2013)

SaveTheTortoise said:


> Sorry your loss.
> Do you have a pic of her when she was doing well? Remember her life.



This is the way I will always remember her....


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 2, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss..thank you so much for sharing this very valuable information


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Mar 2, 2013)

She will always be beautiful, great pic of her!


----------



## tortadise (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. These things tend to happen. Your friends are very thoughtful and kind to get you the new one.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  It is good to know what happened though and very informative. Thank you.


----------

